# Firefox plugin for watching TV........TV-FOX



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Has anyone tried this Firefox plugin yet and if so, what are your thoughts about it?
Any compatibility issues?

edit: Any security issues?

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/11200

excerpt:


> TV Add-on for Firefox - Watch TV directly from your Firefox Browser, 2780 Live TV Channels sorted by country & category, the TV-FOX allow you to watch thousands of TV channels freely available on the internet. powered by the biggest and most up to date database.


----------



## blitzkreig (Mar 6, 2009)

thats a nice one..... 
though the feed needs to be improved upon


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Cute, but it needs more feeds to be really useful. 

I notice that stuff like Bloomberg is time delayed, I'm looking at 4/14/09 feed now.


----------

